# Look what I found today.



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

They (Walmart) actually had a whole hanger full today!!! I snagged all but 2. So 5 total for a whopping $15!! OMG these things rock! they actually light! Everytime! It way out performs my Colibris I paid $70 for. Looks like I got some more bomb materials.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate that none of the walmarts here have them I have checked 2 so far and nothing. like finding a diamond in the rough

Nice Score


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got about four of those myself from my local Biglots bout $2-3ea. Never had a problem with them yet. I have a $20/30 Vector that it worked once and now won't refuel........

They interest people used to seeing a "Zippo" but when that jet shows and the sound really gets thier attention.

Good score~


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I think Walmart and Walgreens where I live are the only two places I've been able to find em. I might have to go grab another one or two just to have them handy. They work very well!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Grab as many as you guys can..

All of the Wal-marts around here have discontinued carring them..





Shawn


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great find Koby! I love mine.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm going to go hunting tomorrow. Seems like the higher priced lighters don't work as well as they should for the price you pay.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Yup, I love my Ronson. Great lighter for the price.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow very nice. I hear great things about these, have to swing into my local wal-mart tomorrow and do a quick recon.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I had to go back and clean em out!!!!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have one in the house, one in the car, one in the workshop. They all work great. Much better than my Zippo butane insert.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

nativetexan_1 said:


> I have one in the house, one in the car, one in the workshop. They all work great. Much better than my Zippo butane insert.


Yeah i couldnt believe how well they work for $2.49. They burn very hot and have a nice long flame. So far its lit every single time ive pressed the button. I spent like $36 on 12 lighters today. I spent $60 on one Colibri and it dont work. Its a good lookin lighter too. Thin so it can be carried in my jean pocket without lookin like i have a pistol magazine down there.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, 

Great find, damn shame they don't carry them in my area. 
I'm a vendor and unfortunately deal with Wal-Mart every single day and have never seen any high end lighters only throw aways.

You must have a cigar smoking District or Regional Manager in your area. You are lucky....lol


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great find!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah great find, I've been looking for these in every store around my home and have found nothing.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I usually find these lighters at my local Rite-Aid (I live in SLO, California). I've asked the Rite-Aid clerk and he said that he believes their chain carries them at most locations, although I have not seen them at the ones in Santa Clara, CA.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Those are great lighters, period, the price is just a huge bonus. They are all they are cracked up to be and more. Great haul.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

This NOT an advertizement, nor an endorsement, just hope to help out those having trouble finding these like I am.
Go to Ronson's site (search web for Ronson JetLite). As a newbie, i can't simply post the site link as yet....

They can be ordered directly from the Rosnon site for $5.50. While more expensive than the WallyWorld price, if not available in your area, at least it is a way to pick one or two of these up. If you are driving all over your city looking for these, you can burn a lot af gas so that the price difference will become minor.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, you did clean them out.

For some reason my Wal-Mart stopped carrying them right after I bought one about 3 months or so ago.....

Not sure why. 

You are right, they light EVERY TIME!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

there are also guys selling them on ebay for triple the price.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe I was just looking in the wrong place but I didnt see that you could order from the site. 

I just happen to work in a Ton of Wal-Marts (evil company) and have not seen these, checked in a few I had to visit today and no luck they don't carry them in the DC area.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Just a flat-out awesome little lighter...

I've posted this same statement a few days ago, & I mean it...

I've been wanting to upgrade my lighter, & buy a "nice one", but I can't find one that has a better flame than my lil' ol' Jet Lite.

Good haul slyder!!!


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Any guys looking for these in the Providence, RI area let me know. I just pick up 2 of them at a local W-mart. I believe that makes 5 total I own. I just keep buying them out of fear that they will stop selling them and then I wont be able to fine them. Also I can let guys in Cincinnati which W-mart I bought a couple at while out on business


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Friz...

That fella in your avatar dosen't miss any of his Kibble & Bits, that's for sure.:lol:

J/K with ya... Seriously though.... Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the same kind works wonders I think I found mine at Target. I might be able to find some more if you need me to


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

im headin to wally again tomorrow to see if they replentished.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was looking for one of these a few months back and was told by someone at wally world that they stopped carrying them. A couple days later I was at Big Lots and they had quite a supply there. I can't even remember how many I bought now. Just something to keep in mind.


:ss :w :ss


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

The local CVS Pharmacy here in central NJ has em. I bought 5...I don't want to jack your thread, but I also picked up this jet lighter too. Sorta looks like a saxophone doesn't it? I threw out the packaging, so I don't know the brand name. Nice large tank, and works great. Parked right next to the Ronsons, and cost 4 bucks.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> The local CVS Pharmacy here in central NJ has em. I bought 5...I don't want to jack your thread, but I also picked up this jet lighter too. Sorta looks like a saxophone doesn't it? I threw out the packaging, so I don't know the brand name. Nice large tank, and works great. Parked right next to the Ronsons, and cost 4 bucks.


Cool looking lighter. I believe that's actually a pipe lighter. I would actually be interested in one of those, but not for cigars .

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Buddha024 said:


> Cool looking lighter. I believe that's actually a pipe lighter. I would actually be interested in one of those, but not for cigars .
> 
> :ss :w :ss


That lighter is actually listed as a pipe lighter, but because of its torch flame I dont think it makes a good pipe lighter better suited for cigars in my opinion. I've bought a couple of them one worked for about a year, not bad for a four dollar lighter, the othr lighter never worked.

I've found the only lighter to stand the test of time in years is my Dupont X-tend, pricey but dependable. I picked up an imitation blazer about a month ago, to soon to call on it.

I've never seen the ronson lighters that get such good reviews but when I do I'll pick one up just to see what all the talk is about.

My thoughts on lighters, get a good one we only need a couple tools to enjoy our hobby, a good lighter and a sharp clipper. And a bad lighter can be very frustraiting when it's not working, not what I need when I want to sit down and enjoy a cigar.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

got 5 more ronsons today


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Most impressive oh deal master!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> got 5 more ronsons today


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

You are on a roll Slyder!!!:roll:

You should be set for life now!

I retired my Jet Lite to my golf bag the other day... I ate my words in this thread. Here's the review of my new torch. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/253847-xikar-incline.html

Like I said in the link, I *still *think that the Ronson Jet Lite is the best bang for your buck though.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i didnt even clean em out this time......left 3 or 4 for somebody else. 16 is enough to keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

For the last couple months I've been stopping by my two local Walmarts every couple of weeks. Even tried the local Big Lots. I've been unable to find the JetLites.

Until today!

I was in a neighboring town 15 miles from home and stopped in at the Rite Aid. There they were: Ronson JetLites for $4.49 a piece. I grabbed the three they had.

.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i have looked all over and cannot find these things anywhere!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

slyder said:


> i didnt even clean em out this time......left 3 or 4 for somebody else. 16 is enough to keep me busy for awhile.


Really..hmmm.....I think one of yours jumped ship....

Thanks punk!

Shawn


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Didn't see these at any Walmarts up here (Canada), but they carry them at Canadian Tire, they charge 12.99 so it's cheaper on the Ronson site, but if you need one ASAP you can get them in store.


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

I too have looked high and low in 2 states and found none. Tried several Walmarts, CVS and 3 truck stops. None!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I found 1 at CVS. What is the big deal? It works nice but why can't I find any?? Are they still making them?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> I found 1 at CVS. What is the big deal? It works nice but why can't I find any?? Are they still making them?


yeah they still make em. I dont know whats up with certain wally worlds not carrying them. Its an awsome lil lighter for $2.49. Ive even tried convincing the local smoke shop into getting them since they are a RONSON dealer!! Then I hit the jackpot at wally one day. I plan on buyin a few every time I see them there now.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I got two more today at CVS for $4.50. I will not get any more at that price! If I see them for $2.49 I will get some.


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> I found 1 at CVS. What is the big deal? It works nice but why can't I find any?? Are they still making them?


It is sort of the "Thrill Of The Hunt" I think. 

But I bagged 6 of them this afternoon at an old fashion Wallymart in a very small rural town @ $2.94. They had 10 of them. One of those rare Wallymarts that I parked straight in front of the store curb.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ok i couldnt resist..........they just keep restocking the damn shelf!!


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had good luck with a couple Colibri lighters I bought on ebay. I know they are probably fakes, but they work just fine for me.

I did go to Walmart though to get me a backup lighter but they didn't have any. I then went to Rite-Aid and they did have a couple, but for $4.69 I believe. I almost walked out, but then asked if they can price match which they did. I couldn't remember for sure what price this post said Walmart was charging, so I just said Walmart was selling them for $2.99 and they simply gave me that price! :mrgreen:

I guess it pays to ask sometimes...


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

AlohaStyle said:


> I've had good luck with a couple Colibri lighters I bought on ebay. I know they are probably fakes, but they work just fine for me.
> 
> I did go to Walmart though to get me a backup lighter but they didn't have any. I then went to Rite-Aid and they did have a couple, but for $4.69 I believe. I almost walked out, but then asked if they can price match which they did. I couldn't remember for sure what price this post said Walmart was charging, so I just said Walmart was selling them for $2.99 and they simply gave me that price! :mrgreen:
> 
> I guess it pays to ask sometimes...


I would have probably never thought to ask that, good move! :rockon:


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

slyder said:


> ok i couldnt resist..........they just keep restocking the damn shelf!!


Owwww Ahhh, I really like the 2 black/gray ones on the left. Looks like a nicer finish!


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

stu929 said:


> Owwww Ahhh, I really like the 2 black/gray ones on the left. Looks like a nicer finish!


Dang, never saw any color other than silver - neat find!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Sad I just lost two over the week. Good thing they were so cheap, if they were any more expensive I would have cried. Time to hit up ebay again...damn walmart doesn't carry them around me.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> The local CVS Pharmacy here in central NJ has em. I bought 5...I don't want to jack your thread, but I also picked up this jet lighter too. Sorta looks like a saxophone doesn't it? I threw out the packaging, so I don't know the brand name. Nice large tank, and works great. Parked right next to the Ronsons, and cost 4 bucks.


Thats called a Elite brand lighter(like it better then the jet light,see if its as durable,time will tell), sell them at cvs next to the ronsons jet light. I suspect there made at the same factory in china as the ronsons.
Bought 2 of those and 5 jet lights at my local cvs the other day, $4.19 ea.
Got 3 other cvs in town to check out, may grab all the Jet lights in this town.:razz:

post a pic later of the products


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

Bought 2 of those and 5 jet lights at my local cvs the other day, $4.19 ea.
*Got 3 other cvs in town to check out, may grab all the Jet lights in this town.*:razz:[/QUOTE]

And I thought I was sick! You sure enough appreciate the "Thrill of the Hunt"!:banana:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow!!! I can't get them around here either!! Lucky you :banana:.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I found mine at the CVS that's local to where I work in KCMO right after the 1st post. Just happened to glance up and there they were.
Haven't checked the CVS that's close to my house but I will eventually.
I didn't get it as cheap as listed from Walmart but it was still under $5. Nice lighter. :rockon:


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> Wow!!! I can't get them around here either!! Lucky you :banana:.


If you pass thru a small town with an old school walmart (not a "super walmart") they seem to keep them on the cigarette aisle checkout but behind the counter so you can see them but have to ask for help. When they sold them at Super Walmarts they were in the Jewelry Dept but some have found them in the cigarette ailse, maybe it is a regional thing or something.:flame:


----------



## GoonerMD (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, I just bought 2 of these yesteray at my local Walmart. Cost $6.54 (with tax included). No more of my crappy Colibri Tailgater (lit once...I drained it, refilled it...lit once...I chucked it!). The guy at the counter at Walmart told me they just received their shipment of the lighters, so hopefully everyone can get one (or several) soon. These things are fantastic! Lights every time!


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

GoonerMD said:


> No more of my crappy Colibri Tailgater (lit once...I drained it, refilled it...lit once...I chucked it!).


I have had that same Tailgater lighter for a couple months now with no lighting problem or refilling problem as I've only filled it once, but the damn thing gets SO HOT when lighting. I can light a regular gauge cigar no problem, but if I'm lighting a Nub or passing it over to another person, it literally gets so hot on the button that you can't touch it for more than a second... Might have to say ba-bye to it and use the cheapies.


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

AlohaStyle said:


> I have had that same Tailgater lighter for a couple months now with no lighting problem or refilling problem as I've only filled it once, but the damn thing gets SO HOT when lighting. I can light a regular gauge cigar no problem, but if I'm lighting a Nub or passing it over to another person, it literally gets so hot on the button that you can't touch it for more than a second... Might have to say ba-bye to it and use the cheapies.


Cheap or Expensive if they have a top button they get too hot for a big stogie, this includes the Jet Light. For those biggees just go ahead and order a soldering torch or pick one up at Home Depot/Lowes for around $30 and Git-R-Done, works wonderful.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

View attachment 47488


Captain53 said:


> Bought 2 of those and 5 jet lights at my local cvs the other day, $4.19 ea.
> *Got 3 other cvs in town to check out, may grab all the Jet lights in this town.*:razz:


And I thought I was sick! You sure enough appreciate the "Thrill of the Hunt"!:banana:[/QUOTE]

Im a compulsive person, I cant resist a good product at a descent price.
Picked up 2 more Jets and another Elite (it was black, I dont have black one, so I had to have it :razz today at another CVS.


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

I stopped at the country Walmart this afternoon and they had in a fresh batch. Were not too busy so I asked the lady if she would go thru them and see if they were all the same silver color and she did so finding 3 of those unusal gunmetal grey ones with the ridges on them. I scooped those right up! What the heck at $2.94 each it will take some time to go broke on lighters. Hunting is good!

Don't have CVS where I live but next time I pass one I will have to buy one of those Elites for a try.

Half the fun of a cigar is lighting it!


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Been scouring Walmarts near me to no avail, even the larger supercenter near by. The local Wally World says they should have them again in September when the new store opens.


----------



## ara806 (Jul 23, 2009)

Try Aubuchon Hardware Store in your area. They list them in their website.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I've got to go hunting. Nice score!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Well well, I finally found one!

I travel extensively for business and I have been about 400 miles and have finally found one. 

I know this... Walmart in some areas may have them but in the Md, Northern Va, Pa area they don't seem to carry them. 

I have found the CVS carries them but most are out of stock.

But....... Big Lots also carries them for $3 (they also tend to be out of stock) and I was able to find one and it just happened to be the gun metal looking one and I am a very happy person!

Hope that helps some of you with shopping choices.
Steve


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

stu929 said:


> Well Well well, I finally found one!
> 
> I travel extensively for business and I have been about 400 miles and have finally found one.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a great hunt with a trophy to take home!:banana:


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Check out DealExtreme.com for cheap torch lighters. I own one, it was around $3 shipped, and it really does work beautifully. Refills nicely, and actually lasts quite a while on a single fill. Oh, and it's the same size as a bic. Sweet deal if you don't mind supporting Hong Kong a bit (which I'm pretty sure the Ronsons do too). I'd post a link, but I lack the post counts still. I think the SKU was 1456 for those interested.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I had one of those a long time ago....before I even smoked...


----------



## casManG (Jul 28, 2009)

slyder said:


> They (Walmart) actually had a whole hanger full today!!! I snagged all but 2. So 5 total for a whopping $15!! OMG these things rock! they actually light! Everytime! It way out performs my Colibris I paid $70 for. Looks like I got some more bomb materials.


Awesome! I hate my lighter, always goes [email protected]


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

You do know those are refillable? What are you going to do with 12+ lighters? lol.

Also, you have to REALLY look. I was able to find these in the check out of 1 register at one of the two walmarts local to me. I haven't checked the other yet. Everywhere else you would think to find stuff like that (fishing / camping, auto, etc) they aren't there.

The auto section did have a refillable butane torch (not pocket sized exactly) but it looked kinda hooky.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks to this thread I went looking at my local Wally World and low and behold they had two. I left one for the next guy. Thanks for the recommendations. Worked well on a Don Douglas Bucanero this afternoon.


----------

